# Price of Deisel



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We are now paying $3.69 a gallon for over the road fuel at the pump. We don't buy off road any more we just keep record of the purchases and the accountant makes an adjustment at tax time. Connecticut is just too much of a hassle on buying off road fuel and record keeping and audits.

I was wondering what the cost is around the country and Canada and other country's. Is Lenny still out there?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think today we were at 3.15 for otr diesel. I'm not sure what the ruby red is going for. Cheap gas is at 2.75 and that is not a bad deal for diesel, considering it has 20% more btus in it. I'm rolling a tdi in my personal car with about 46 mpg and a ford diesel as a truck. Not to mention my kubota diesel tractor.

No gel up problems so far this winter. It was -12 last night. I'm not running any additives. It is a weak winter so far and probably close to over.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

in nh is 3.60 for on rd and 3.25 for off rd. which i dont understand i thought diesel was supposed to be cheaper than gas?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Washington is down to 3.07 on road and 2.73 off road at the cheapest places, some places have not caught up yet and are 20-30 cents higher. Regular unleaded is 2.99.

Oregon is down to 2.95 on road and 2.71 off road. Regular unleaded is 2.83.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

CT is higher than CA???????????


$ 3.59 here last night when I filled up at Chevron, plus we now have the low-sulpher, is this every where or just here?


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

$3.49 here in s.e. WI. I believe everywhere has low sulfer due to new diesel emissions.


----------



## tburritt (Dec 8, 2007)

$3.39 here this am. I also thought deisel was supose to be cheaper than gas. I hate it when the gov sticks it to the working man. We have no choice but to use deisel and you need to make deisel before you make greg gas so it is a shorter process so shouldnt it be cheaper?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

it's also heating season...so diesel always goes up in the winter because of the demand for home heating oil...

but yes, there is no reason for diesel to be any near as high as it is now...


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's some information on Diesel. And nobody mentions I spelled diesel wrong!

www.eia.doe.gov/bookshelf/brochures/diesel/


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Around $3.49 here in western pa, offroad about $3.04. Two years ago on road was $1.59 I was reading in a trade magazine.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Denick,

that was a good link. I think the US 6 cents per gallon and probably the same at the state level accounts for most of the reason why diesel is higher than gasoline. The logic is that these bigger vehicles tear up the roads more. Makes sense, right? And you don't pay the tax if you're operating off road, so that is fair.

What we need is some registration break for normal sized automobiles, to offset the higher tax. This is because these little cars aren't any different on the roads than the ones burning gasoline. This is how these more efficient motors (I get 46 mpg all the time with 110 horsepower) were originally promoted by the gov'ts in Europe and why they now account for over 50% of all registrations.

Likewise, my F-250 doesn't tear up the roads anymore than a gas-powered version.

But the diesel prices in Europe are still much less than their gasoline prices, so they must be catching the revenue for road construction and maintenance elsewhere. The registrations are much more costly and the original purchase price of a car is much higher also, but I can't give you any specifics.

I'll find out the diesel vs. gas costs in some countries and get back at you.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

$3.18 here in southeast Texas.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I use this site.........pretty good. 

http://www.massachusettsgasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=D


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I went by this place the other day. had to stop and look twice. I think they had the 8 and the 3 mixed up. But that's our prices in this last week at least and they're down a little from before.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright Denik,

This hot off the press.

In Ankara, diesel is $8.66/gallon and gas is $9.78.

Will report on prices in Duschland.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

diesel is 1.2 and gas is 1.3 in rudolphs homeland. convert to usd from euros and multiply by 3.785 to get gallons price.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

if you want cheap gas move to margaritas island its .45 centa a gallon


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

$3.11 here today, and I don't buy the off road either...too big of a hassle.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

$3.33 in north central iowa....


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

$2.84 for off-road and on-road is $2.54


----------

